

Mysterious website-served by Adwords when viewing OBL's compound on Google Maps - ern
https://www.helpfindhim.com/

======
ern
Found this ad while viewing the Abbottabad compound where Bin Laden was shot
on Google Maps with caption: _The end of al-Qaeda? - www.helpfindhim.com -
Jihadists, want to go home? Rewards for information on al-Qaeda_

Whoever is behind it has made some effort to cover their tracks, but it isn't
difficult to guess that it's some part of US security establishment.

Of course, there is a small possibility that this is a false flag operation by
Al-Qaeda to flush out traitors. If I was a jihadist looking for a way out,
this would probably not be a smart way to do it.

